# Avian Light Bulb vs. Ott Light



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Before I go an order a bird specific light, can anyone tell me if an Ott Light is the same? I've looked and as usual I see some say yes, some say no. I can't find any specific details on the ott bulbs like you see on the avian bulbs. I'm wondering if anyone here has experience with the Ott light using it for their birds - I have two already. If they turn out to be the same type of light - I could easily put one by the tiels cage. Thanks!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't know whether the Ott light produces UV or not. Their website doesn't talk about it at all which is very annoying. I found some websites saying yes and others saying no. So I've emailed the company to ask them. It'll probably take at least a day to get an answer.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Why didn't I think of that! Thank you for doing that....I found the same things when I was looking around - no definitive answer.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

We have an answer now from the Ott Light company: "Thank you for your inquiry. Our products contain no UVA, no UVB and almost an immeasurable amount of UVC, all while producing a full spectrum Natural Daylight indoors. Please let me know if you have additional questions or concerns."

So it's nice for human vision but doesn't do anything special for birds. That's too bad, it would have been nice if it had appropriate amounts of UV.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks so much! I had even found a site that sells th ott specifically for birds? I will definitely be buying an avian light now. Thanks again.


----------



## ErikaPSantana (Nov 20, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance but what are the benefits/needsfor an avian light?


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

There is a great article on it here - http://www.bird-cage.com/best-lighting-for-bird-cages-art.html

Just like people, birds need sunlight - placing the bird near a window doesn't do it, since the window filters out the UVA and UVB - I ended up with the Avian Sun Floor Lamp - my husband put it together yesterday - from the reviews on amazon, I was a little leery since a lot of people said it was flimsy - but it's very sturdy. Funny thing - Stewie was hollering and I put the light on, and he immediately calmed down. I don't know if that has anything to do with the light, but I'll take it


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

We have our own sticky thread on lighting too: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27549

The link in the previous thread is a good one, although their recommendation to use FS lighting for 15-40 minutes two or three times a week sounds insufficient. That would be a reasonable exposure to natural sunlight, but FS lighting isn't nearly as strong and you need more than that. Also, do NOT follow the suggestion to provide a bird tent! That's how you put cockatiels in breeding mode. What you can do is put a piece of cloth on top of one end of the cage to provide a shaded area.


----------

